# Pakistan Army trainers helping forge the Saudi Army into a fighting machine.



## Kompromat

PA trainer briefing the Saudi field commanders over a training mission.






In the field.






Trainer from the Elite SSG poses with an MP5 in front of a Saudi team in the Blackhawk heli.

(Looks like he just did his Umrah, otherwise SSGs don't cut their hair very often)






CQC setting - 

Pakistani trainer with his Saudi students during a Close Quarter Combat module training.







Chief of the Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif visits the Pakistani training contingent in Saudi Arabia during the Sword of Abdullah Exercises. 






Best Regards.


@Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
35


----------



## Kompromat

Older images.





Major General Wajahat Ali Muftee, Acting Inspector General Training and Evaluation group photographs with Saudi trainees from Royal Saudi Land Forces during visit at Inspector General Training and Evaluation Branch, General Headquarters today.1-08-2011)- Photo ISPR





This particular trainer below was martyred in an operation

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## EagleEyes

Nice work, keep it up Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

WebMaster said:


> Nice work, keep it up Pakistan Army.



It actually goes a long way, creating personal bonds, overcoming the language barrier and building more trust. The lieutenants we are training today will be commanders of tomorrow which is a strong building block for future military cooperation with KSA even when they no longer need training from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Gunsnroses

May khadim al haramain al sharifain not suffer short term memory and remember our army's efforts. Ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Gunsnroses said:


> May khadim al haramain al sharifain not suffer short term memory and remember our army's efforts. Ameen!



Saudis appreciate this very much. In the long run a well trained Saudi military is in our best interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Aeronaut said:


> It actually goes a long way, creating personal bonds, overcoming the language barrier and building more trust. The lieutenants we are training today will be commanders of tomorrow which is a strong building block for future military cooperation with KSA even when they no longer need training from Pakistan.



absolutely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gunsnroses

Aeronaut said:


> *Saudis appreciate this very much*. In the long run a well trained Saudi military is in our best interests.



Hope so, but previous experiences are contradictory. Our army has trained emarati army too, but their foreign policy is always pro other side of our border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahi812

Saudi's are training their army to confront any sort of anti regime situation in the kingdom. The Saudi govt. is very scared after the Arab spring. 

On the other hand, they did not want to make their army stronger enough to topple the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

The Arabs are famous for back-stabbing their benefactors so keep _that last trick_ for yourself. A wise teacher knows precisely what he ought not to offer his student. Remember the story "The Tiger's Teacher".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

syedali73 said:


> The Arabs are famous for back-stabbing their benefactors so keep _that last trick_ for yourself. A wise teacher knows precisely what he ought not to offer his student. Remember the story "The Tiger's Teacher".





Arabs have a military history that is not rivaled by many people if any. For instance people from what is now Hijaz created 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has ever known. More than any other ethnicity in the top 15. Arabs controlled and conquered landmasses that very few people even came close to imitate and founded caliphates, empires, kingdoms, emirates, sheikdoms, sultanates etc.

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

With all due respect who are you to bash us other than having a title in your username that derives from our lands and people?

The same Arabs (450 million Arabs today in 22 Arab countries and a huge diaspora) in this particular case KSA also train with dozens of other nations among them the world powers.

In any case quit trolling and what the hell are you talking about? What is KSA supposed to do in Pakistan and vice versa? Both countries enjoy a warm relationship and if you have a problem with that then this is not the thread to point it out.

@Aeronaut

Nice share although I have seen some of the photos before. Some are quite "old".



Rahi812 said:


> Saudi's are training their army to confront any sort of anti regime situation in the kingdom. The Saudi govt. is very scared after the Arab spring.
> 
> On the other hand, they did not want to make their army stronger enough to topple the government.



The army is there to protect its people and its ancient lands. What do you know about anything anyway? Your last post is nonsense. In order for a military to topple a government the government cannot have the majority support of its people which is the case with KSA whether you like it or not. Last time I checked then you are not a citizen of KSA so you have no say nor should you just like I have no say in who rules Pakistan.

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis @Hadbani @Altamimi @Rakan.SA @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Full Moon @BLACKEAGLE @Halimi etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## syedali73

It was just a word of caution and thats all.

What Arab did is their past, what they are doing now (or not doing for that matter) is more relevant. Not a single top tier University in the whole Arab world is what they are known for. Depending on imported pampers to mineral water is what they are famous for. But as you have said, this thread is not to discuss these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

Aeronaut said:


> Older images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major General Wajahat Ali Muftee, Acting Inspector General Training and Evaluation group photographs with Saudi trainees from Royal Saudi Land Forces during visit at Inspector General Training and Evaluation Branch, General Headquarters today.1-08-2011)- Photo ISPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This particular trainer below was martyred in an operation


you got a face uncovered picture of that shaheed trainer?


----------



## Sinnerman108

al-Hasani said:


> Arabs have a military history that is not rivaled by many people if any. For instance people from what is now Hijaz created 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has ever known. More than any other ethnicity in the top 15. Arabs controlled and conquered landmasses that very few people even came close to imitate and founded caliphates, empires, kingdoms, emirates, sheikdoms, sultanates etc.
> 
> List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> With all due respect who are you to bash us other than having a title in your username that derives from our lands and people?
> 
> The same Arabs (450 million Arabs today in 22 Arab countries and a huge diaspora) in this particular case KSA also train with dozens of other nations among them the world powers.
> 
> In any case quit trolling and what the hell are you talking about? What is KSA supposed to do in Pakistan and vice versa? Both countries enjoy a warm relationship and if you have a problem with that then this is not the thread to point it out.
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> Nice share although I have seen some of the photos before. Some are quite "old".
> 
> 
> 
> The army is there to protect its people and its ancient lands. What do you know about anything anyway? Your last post is nonsense. In order for a military to topple a government the government cannot have the majority support of its people which is the case with KSA whether you like it or not. Last time I checked then you are not a citizen of KSA so you have no say nor should you just like I have no say in who rules Pakistan.
> 
> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis @Hadbani @Altamimi @Rakan.SA @Awadd @burning_phoneix @Full Moon @BLACKEAGLE @Halimi etc.




3 out of 4 Caliphs were murdered.

We the MUSLIMS need a lot of training. 

quit the latent racism; and please do not talk about one set of people or other. 

Talk about only one set of people, i.e Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

salman108 said:


> 3 out of 4 Caliphs were murdered.
> 
> We the MUSLIMS need a lot of training.
> 
> quit the latent racism; and please do not talk about one set of people or other.
> 
> Talk about only one set of people, i.e Muslims.



What has this anything to do with Arab military history which is among the very best in history and only matched by few other people?

Which latent racism? Last time I checked it were those two trolls that started their nonsense. Nowhere is there even 1 gram of racism in my post. That's a ridiculous accusation.

Nor were I the one that felt the need to post nonsense and go off-topic in a constructive thread.


----------



## Sinnerman108

al-Hasani said:


> What has this anything to do with Arab military history which is among the very best in history and only matched by few other people?
> 
> Which latent racism? Last time I checked it were those two trolls that started their nonsense. Nowhere is there even 1 gram of racism in my post. That's a ridiculous accusation.



Man, leave the trolls .. don't feed them.

However my comment was about US the MUSLIMS.

I hope and want you too to address every thing as US the Muslims; please do not differentiate and refer to US the Arabs.

There is no use, and no profit in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

salman108 said:


> Man, leave the trolls .. don't feed them.
> 
> However my comment was about US the MUSLIMS.
> 
> I hope and want you too to address every thing as US the Muslims; please do not differentiate and refer to US the Arabs.
> 
> There is no use, and no profit in that.



Mate, read those two post that I replied to. Nowhere is there any racism nor any insults. In fact if anything it is the opposite way around. In a thread of this nature. Can you imagine? Where no Saudi Arabian or Arab user yet had even written a single comment.

I enter this thread and expect an interesting thread until I see that nonsense which I then reply to.

You have no idea how annoying it is when ignorants are not aware of simple military history, history overall yet are busy commenting on it or when people are telling you how to live etc. and try to come off as being more knowledgeable or knowing more about KSA, it's people and what we as Saudi Arabians want or do not want.

Imagine if I or anyone else did it the opposite way around?

Thank God that this is a Pakistani forum otherwise those people would not have survived for long on an Arab forum.

Sometimes I ask myself why I bother but I would not bother had their likes not been obsessed about spamming threads on the Arab Section, ME section etc. with such comments.

At least keep it among their little clique or something.

If those are the Muslims that we are apparently "allies" with then I almost prefer some non-Muslims to be honest with you. At least there is no trolling from their part here on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

Great to see our Warriors helping each other.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adnan Butt

Muslims helping Muslims matters. Forget about the rest and move forward guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud.pakistani

Echo_419 said:


> Paiso ki kami hai warna Pakistanio ki bhi achi army hai



Shortage of money doesn't matter for us. See what Mujhaideens are doing to NATO in Afghanistan and to Israel in Gaza. Imagine what Pakistan can do with its armed forces


----------



## Kompromat

Gunsnroses said:


> Hope so, but previous experiences are contradictory. Our army has trained emarati army too, but their foreign policy is always pro other side of our border.



Thats not true. UAE has a fairly balanced foreign policy towards Pakistan given the desparity in the volumes of trade they have with us compared to India.



Rahi812 said:


> Saudi's are training their army to confront any sort of anti regime situation in the kingdom. The Saudi govt. is very scared after the Arab spring.
> 
> On the other hand, they did not want to make their army stronger enough to topple the government.



Any more conspiracy theories Professor?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

syedali73 said:


> The Arabs are famous for back-stabbing their benefactors so keep _that last trick_ for yourself. A wise teacher knows precisely what he ought not to offer his student. Remember the story "The Tiger's Teacher".



Thats a load of balony.

If one country has stood with Pakistan under all circumstances, natural calamities, floods and earthquakes, wars and sanctions, its Saudi Arabia.

Using the term 'Arabs' is like generalizing an entire region with dogmatic logic. Arabs are not one people, they are different, distinct and often at the odds.

When was the last time Saudis backstabbed us? - Never!

I have studied with the Saudis and have met dozens of them. I didn't find a SINGLE Saudi who was even SLIGHTLY anti Pakistan or was 'conspiring' to backstab us. That too in times when frankly no one even talks to Pakistanis easily.

You cant give sweeping statements about a people without knowing them. If as you say that Saudis are knoen for backstabbing, i can safely say that we Pakistanis too have a rather pathetic habbit of blaming our ills on others.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## al-Hasani

Pakistanisage said:


> Great to see our Warriors helping each other.....







Adnan Butt said:


> Muslims helping Muslims matters. Forget about the rest and move forward guys.



Exactly and very well put.



Aeronaut said:


> Thats not true. UAE has a fairly balanced foreign policy towards Pakistan given the desparity in the volumes of trade they have with us compared to India.
> 
> 
> 
> Any more conspiracy theories Professor?





Aeronaut said:


> Thats a load of balony.
> 
> If one country has stood with Pakistan under all circumstances, natural calamities, floods and earthquakes, wars and sanctions, its Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Using the term 'Arabs' is like generalizing an entire region with dogmatic logic. Arabs are not one people, they are different, distinct and often at the odds.
> 
> When was the last time Saudis backstabbed us? - Never!
> 
> I have studied with the Saudis and have met dozens of them. I didn't find a SINGLE Saudi who was even SLIGHTLY anti Pakistan or was 'conspiring' to backstab us. That too in times when frankly no one even talks to Pakistanis easily.
> 
> You cant give sweeping statements about a people without knowing them. If as you say that Saudis are knoen for backstabbing, i can safely say that we Pakistanis too have a rather pathetic habbit of blaming our ills on others.



Equally excellent and well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Aeronaut said:


> When was the last time Saudis backstabbed us? - Never!


Pouring in money to fund sectarian terrorism in Pakistan is not back-stabbing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

syedali73 said:


> Pouring in money to fund sectarian terrorism in Pakistan is not back-stabbing?



Ofcourse you would have a hard evidence of Saudi *govt* funding those groups?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

Aeronaut said:


> Thats a load of balony.
> 
> If one country has stood with Pakistan under all circumstances, natural calamities, floods and earthquakes, wars and sanctions, its Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Using the term 'Arabs' is like generalizing an entire region with dogmatic logic. Arabs are not one people, they are different, distinct and often at the odds.
> 
> When was the last time Saudis backstabbed us? - Never!
> 
> I have studied with the Saudis and have met dozens of them. I didn't find a SINGLE Saudi who was even SLIGHTLY anti Pakistan or was 'conspiring' to backstab us. That too in times when frankly no one even talks to Pakistanis easily.
> 
> You cant give sweeping statements about a people without knowing them. If as you say that Saudis are knoen for backstabbing, i can safely say that we Pakistanis too have a rather pathetic habbit of blaming our ills on others.



SAME HERE!

I have studied with all kind of Arabs...and to my surprise, Saudis have been most "pro-Paksitan" and most "friendly" towards Pakistanis amongst ALL other Arabs.

Pakistanis need to be more balance when they look at Saudi Arabia and Arab World. All of them have faults, so do we, but don't just start blabbering out of no where

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSGN with Saudi Saqeah:









Al SamSam ex:








PA officer with Saudis:






really old pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 42052



I believe these are not Saudis. The saudis don't use this camouflage. 

@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @JUBA - Who are these guys ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> I believe these are not Saudis. The saudis don't use this camouflage.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @JUBA - Who are these guys ?



Bahrain Armod force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

That training shall definitely multiply the capabilities of Saudi men in uniform, specially along with most advance weapon systems at their disposal in all across the Middle East. Keep it up brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Bahrain Armod force.



Good.

Kuwaitis too are asking Pakistan to train their 11000 troopers and officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> Good.
> 
> Kuwaitis too are asking Pakistan to train their 11000 troopers and officers.



Pakistan has military presence in the Gulf and in Saudi Arabia be it for training or for strategical purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Pakistan has military presence in the Gulf and in Saudi Arabia be it for training or for strategical purposes.



That is precisely what i was trying to tell our folks here. Its far better to skill up an already heavily armed military of a friendly nation, so they can go from being able to fight to being able to wage a war.

This means that when GCC becomes self sufficient in training, armament and so on, it would no longer require a deployment from Pakistan should things go wrong in the region, at least not as much as it would if it remains poorly trained, poorly motivated and poorly commanded.


Improve induction processes, similar to our ISSB.
100% merit, no favouritism.
Focus on trooper's training, morale and education. With literacy level high, it should sort out some serious problems by design.
Most difficult part is to train them how to fight in a war. That can only be done through massive deployments like Sword of Abdullah. That too on a regular, greweling basis.
Once all of the above is satisfactory, then we can have joint exercises on a mass scale with mobilization of half a million soldiers and everything attached to training to fight a modern war.
Saudi Special ops are top breed - the Army and SANG need a good beating from PA's big tash havaldars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

How do Saudi armed forces fare in physical conditioning?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

salman108 said:


> 3 out of 4 Caliphs were murdered.
> 
> We the MUSLIMS need a lot of training.
> 
> quit the latent racism; and please do not talk about one set of people or other.
> 
> Talk about only one set of people, i.e Muslims.



tell that to individuals (private as well as State) who want to use sectarianism as a political weapon 

your ideas are indeed an IDEAL though.....maybe one day we'll overcome our petty (man-made) divisions and work collectively and constructively 


@ topic - we have security pacts with some of the Persian Gulf states like KSA....trainers, officers-exchange program etc. have been in place for quite some time now nothing really new there


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> PA trainer briefing the Saudi field commanders over a training mission.
> 
> View attachment 41990
> 
> In the field.
> 
> View attachment 41993
> 
> 
> Trainer from the Elite SSG poses with an MP5 in front of a Saudi team in the Blackhawk heli.
> 
> (Looks like he just did his Umrah, otherwise SSGs don't cut their hair very often)
> 
> View attachment 41994
> 
> 
> CQC setting -
> 
> Pakistani trainer with his Saudi students during a Close Quarter Combat module training.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41995
> 
> 
> Chief of the Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif visits the Pakistani training contingent in Saudi Arabia during the Sword of Abdullah Exercises.
> 
> View attachment 41992
> 
> 
> Best Regards.
> 
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Bubblegum Crisis @Altamimi @Mosamania


I think Pakistani Armed Forces should take command of Saudi Armed Forces Academies and train them for next 15 years also help them develop future soldier programs they have the money for them getting equipment will not be an issue they need training and also side by side train there trainers and help them increase there Armed Forces with best Training and equipment they already have @Aeronaut @fatman17 @Icarus @Xeric @Slav Defence @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani


----------



## fatman17

PK presence has been greatly reduced since the early 80's as the arab/gulf forces ramp up their capacities. during the 80's there were nearly 30,000 PK army men stationed in various gulf countries. with increasing US influence,weapons sales and US bases, PK role has diminished to just advisors and exchange programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## That Guy

The Saudis have well trained soldiers, the problem is that they lack combat experience.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The RSNF has re-started to send it's cadets to PNA after a long break.
The reason is that they were not satisfied with the level of training at the RSNA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Finer

Aeronaut said:


> Thats a load of balony.
> 
> If one country has stood with Pakistan under all circumstances, natural calamities, floods and earthquakes, wars and sanctions, its Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Using the term 'Arabs' is like generalizing an entire region with dogmatic logic. Arabs are not one people, they are different, distinct and often at the odds.
> 
> When was the last time Saudis backstabbed us? - Never!
> 
> I have studied with the Saudis and have met dozens of them. I didn't find a SINGLE Saudi who was even SLIGHTLY anti Pakistan or was 'conspiring' to backstab us. That too in times when frankly no one even talks to Pakistanis easily.
> 
> You cant give sweeping statements about a people without knowing them. If as you say that Saudis are knoen for backstabbing, i can safely say that we Pakistanis too have a rather pathetic habbit of blaming our ills on others.



I think you are basing from civilian's perspective. Saudi Arabia, former Arab unions, did betray Ottoman Empire, Caliphate, in the past to support British. Then, Israel came into existence through the help of British which could have been thwarted if it wasn't for Arab unions.

We have certain reports of Arabs funding secretarion violences which keep the Muslim nations broiled in the wars of civil wars noting the newly sprung out of groups recently.

Muslim world is facing secretarion violences due to rivarly of Saudi-Iran and foreign elements that keep the Muslim world from achieving the stable economy.

Helping Muslim brotherhood is important as it is compulsory to help Muslim brothers at any cause, but that being said, one must be alert just to be safe given the history of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> It actually goes a long way, creating personal bonds, overcoming the language barrier and building more trust. The lieutenants we are training today will be commanders of tomorrow which is a strong building block for future military cooperation with KSA even when they no longer need training from Pakistan.


This year at Naval Academy we trained 29 Saudis Man that is really large number


----------



## Talha Mateen

Although Block-I Harpoons and Other Short Range Missiles from NATO can be used and deployed to take down ISIL. Also Russia should make use of all of their Missiles that are before 90s.


----------



## Kompromat

Rashid Mahmood said:


> The RSNF has re-started to send it's cadets to PNA after a long break.
> The reason is that they were not satisfied with the level of training at the RSNA.



Photos will be appreciated.


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Photos will be appreciated.


in latest batch 29 cadets were trained in our Naval acadmey


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Good.
> 
> Kuwaitis too are asking Pakistan to train their 11000 troopers and officers.



We have had military presence in kuwait since long... not sure if there are any military folks there as of now... but we did in the past..

*2014 Naval news:*

KARACHI: The 101st Midshipmen Commissioning term and 10th SSC Officers\' Class, comprising a total of 108 officers, got commissioned at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR, upon completion of rigorous training. President of Pakistan, Mamnoon Hussain was the Chief Guest on the occasion. 
Upon his arrival, the Chief Guest was received by Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila. 
Addressing the commissioning parade, the Chief Guest said that Pakistan believes in the promotion of peace and security in the region. It also believes in the freedom of the seas and trade as it vows to pursue a balanced foreign policy, based on strengthening economic bonds and fostering good relations with all countries, particularly its neighbors. Pakistan stands committed today to the international order and stability and is against terrorism in all its manifestations.
While addressing the commissioning officers, the President said that the nation pins very high hopes that you will add new dimensions to the traditional concepts of command and leadership. \"You have become a member of a very prestigious Organization whose discipline and quality of work are worth emulating. I advise you to uphold those glorious traditions through strength of your personal character, integrity and honor\". 
The President added that military leadership qualities are very important in the making of an efficient officer. A true leader leads from the front and sets an example for others. This earns the loyalty of those who follow. A leader is one who is not only mentally and physically tough, but one who is open to new ideas and can be calm and composed in difficult situations. And most importantly, one who can have the trust of those, who he leads. 
*Earlier, in his welcome address Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy highlighted salient features of the officers training. He apprised the audience that the commissioning term comprises 76 Midshipmen including 29 from the brotherly Muslim country Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and 32 Short Service Commission Officers. *
Later, the Chief Guest gave away prizes to the winners. Midshipman Zaeem ul Husnain was awarded the Sword of Honour for his overall best performance. Whereas, Midshipman Saud ur Rehman won the Academy Dirk. Cadet Muhammad Hassan, Acting Sub Lieutenant Syed Muhammad Arsalan and Cadet Saad Ahmed were given Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee Gold Medal, Quaid-e-Azam Gold Medal and Commandant Gold Medal, respectively. 
The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior Naval Officers, ambassador, Defence Attaches of various countries, officers from sister services, civil dignitaries and parents of the passing out
officers.

The Frontier Post :: Login



*2013*


Karachi, June 29: A total of 137 Naval Officers graduated today at an impressive ceremony held at Pakistan Naval Academy. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Asif Sandila was the chief guest on the occasion.

The graduating class comprised 104 midshipmen including 16 from allied countries, and 33 Short Service Commission officers including 10 females.

Addressing the ceremony, Admiral Sandila said that today as a nation we are cautiously navigating through many of challenges and Pakistan Navy is no exception to it. He said that we have to be mindful of the growing maritime capability in our region. We have to be geared up and ever ready to counter piracy, terrorism and extremism in the ocean region of our interest and for maintenance of global peace on the high seas. Most importantly, he continued, we must guard against the internal threat, which perhaps is the most challenging at the moment. He reaffirmed that Insha Allah we would not let a weakness creep in our resolve to defend our motherland.
The Naval Chief was of the view that Art and Science of warfare are easily taught and learnt but harnessing the mantle of leadership is not a classroom subject. _“There may be born leaders, but there is none amongst you who lacks the essential makeup of a leader. The inherent prerequisite of your brand of leadership mandates that those who follow you need to trust you to the extent of putting their lives at risk when required. Your calling is leading from the front and this implies wearing an invisible badge of honor that is all too visible to your followers through the prism of your confidence, calmness and competence”_, he added.

The chief guest urged the passing out officers to keep abreast of the emerging technologies, new age weapons and concepts of technology driven warfare. He also extended his felicitations to the officers and their parents.
*
Earlier in his welcome address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy apprised the audience of salient features of training the officers had gone through. He added that young cadets of brotherly countries of Bahrain, Saudi Arabia, Maldives, Nigeria, Palestine, Sudan and Yemen are also being trained at Pakistan Naval Academy.*

Later, the chief guest awarded prizes to the cadets who displayed outstanding performances and earned distinctions. For the best overall performance, Midshipman Muhammad Sayyaf Pasha was presented the coveted Sword of Honour. PNA Dirk was accorded to midshipman Hassan Noor. Commandant gold medal was awarded to cadet Ayesha Bint-e-Rafique whereas cadet Roheel Shahzad received the Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee gold medal. Allied cadet Ahmed Nazwan grabbed CNS Gold Medal and Fox’l squadron received proficiency banner for its overall best performance.

The ceremony was attended by a large number of senior naval officers, ambassadors, officers from sister services, civil dignitaries and parents and relatives of the passing out officers.


*2011*

*94th Midshipmen Commissioning Parade at Pakistan Naval Academy | Tune.pk*

January 4th, 2011: The geo-political situation has undergone radical changes specially over the past few years. Pakistan today stands committed in the war against terrorism alongside the international community.

"We want peace with all our neighbours but peace with honour and dignity", stated Air Chief Marshall Rao Qamar Suleman.

He was addressing the 94th officers commissioning parade held at Pakistan Naval Academy on Monday, says a press release on Monday.

The Air Chief said that our desire for peace must not be construed as a sign of weakness. In fact, it is reflective of our confidence to effectively safeguard our national sovereignty and territorial integrity. Aggression of any kind from any side would be met with full force by the Armed Forces of Pakistan, he added.

Air Chief Marshall Rao commended the participation of Pakistan Navy in Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP). He said that the opportunity to command Combined Task Force-150 for four times by PN is a testimony of our professional excellence.

The Air Chief added that Pakistan Navy has been entrusted with the onerous command of Combined Task Force 151 in the Gulf of Aden and Somali Basin to deter and disrupt piracy for the benefit of all nations. Appreciating a good proportion of female cadets on the parade ground Rao Qamar Suleman said that it is heartening to see that females are also being trained at the Naval Academy. This reflects Quaid’s vision to provide women with an equal instrumental role to play in defence and development of our country.

Earlier in his welcome address, Commandant Pakistan Naval Academy, Commodore Ayaz Ahmed Nasir, highlighted the salient features of officers training*. He apprised that a total of 61 officers are passing out after rigorous training. He said PNA is privileged to train cadets from brotherly countries of Kazakhstan, Maldives, Palestine, Saudi Arabia, Sudan and Turkmenistan..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Photos will be appreciated.



here are a few pics and the video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG training Saudi special forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

AUz said:


> SAME HERE!
> 
> I have studied with all kind of Arabs...and to my surprise, Saudis have been most "pro-Paksitan" and most "friendly" towards Pakistanis amongst ALL other Arabs.
> 
> Pakistanis need to be more balance when they look at Saudi Arabia and Arab World. All of them have faults, so do we, but don't just start blabbering out of no where



We don't need Pakistanis to view KSA in a balance way or whatever. Our stance on the Nation of Pakistan, its people is unconditional, shall never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> We don't need Pakistanis to view KSA in a balance way or whatever. Our stance on the Nation of Pakistan, its people is unconditional, shall never change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Aeronaut said:


> Photos will be appreciated.



If I get my hands on some.



Zarvan said:


> This year at Naval Academy we trained 29 Saudis Man that is really large number



It is very less as compared what we used to train.
I had *120* RSNF cadets with me when I was in the Academy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Proud of our long-standing historic military cooperation  


Horus said:


> View attachment 56226
> View attachment 56224
> View attachment 56225
> View attachment 56223
> View attachment 56222

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Proud of our long-standing historic military cooperation


Above pictures look latest when they were taken any idea ?


----------



## The SC

syedali73 said:


> Pouring in money to fund sectarian terrorism in Pakistan is not back-stabbing?


Any proof sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Saudi Cadets in Pakistan.








Joint Training > Al-Samsam 5 conducted in Taif.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

